# Jag Mayhem!



## Luckyonez (May 20, 2009)

Ok so i thought both of my jags were males because they would rub themselves on my slate and their little buddy would pop out (trying to keep this rated pg) lol. Well it turns out they had babies this morning. Not quite sure how many they look like a small green patch of algae on the bottom yet they move and the smaller jag picked up some pellets and dropped them on the babies. They seem to have ate the pellets or were nibbling on them. My question is this.... I know certain species of fish like groupers can change sex. Is it possible my Jags changed? Just curious because i could have swore they were both males. Thanks...


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Nope, you had a male and a female! Congrats on the spawn, take lots of pics! :thumb: opcorn:


----------



## Luckyonez (May 20, 2009)

Maybe shemales?? lol....Thanks i shall try


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Jags are not always easy to sex, females will be "thicker".


----------



## Luckyonez (May 20, 2009)

Ah ok. So the larger of the two would be the female most likely?? Thanks to them becoming very aggressive now i went out and bought another tank.....number 4!! This one is 180g. Going to move the other fish that are back into the corner into that tank.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice!

Since no one else mentioned this, the "little buddy" you seen was probably the females breeding tube. I can see how it kind of looks like a male part instead of a female :lol:


----------



## Luckyonez (May 20, 2009)

Ah thanks! That is good to know :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

THe females tube will be thick and round, the males smaller and a pointy...


----------



## Luckyonez (May 20, 2009)

Ok good to know. I have now cleaned out my filter 3 times because the babies keep getting sucked up in the filter. So i decided to put some panty hose on the end of the intake. Hopefully this will stop the babies from entering lol. I removed all the other fish from the tank other than a pleco and a catfish (could not get the catfish out of its hiding place lol). All seems well right now.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

An aquarium sponge works well too. But be warned, once your jags start spawning it's going to be difficult to get them to stop. Finding homes for all the fry will not be easy...


----------



## Luckyonez (May 20, 2009)

Ya kinda figured that. I know a pet store within 45 min of me that does not sell them and may want some. I will wait until at least 2 inches or so before i would move them or sell them


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

And PS- two males will never "rub bellies" :lol: That should've been the first clue. They might liplock (looks like kissing but = fighting). Belly touching, I've always thought, is the fishy way of kissing. They often shake or "dance" (IME it's usually the male, but sometimes females too (in the case of my female GT)).

Sexing is always a pain. But congrats! If I had two jags, I'd rather have a pair than two males! :wink:


----------



## Luckyonez (May 20, 2009)

No i know what it looks like when they fight and when two fish mate but they were rubbing themselves on the rock in there not themselves :wink:


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

Hm....strange. Maybe the eggs were already laid out on there? If it's mating behavior, it's certainly weird. :lol:


----------



## Luckyonez (May 20, 2009)

Ya thats what i thought but i did not see any eggs for 5 months after.


----------



## Luckyonez (May 20, 2009)

Ok. Kind of an update. Out of about 500 babies about 50 remain. Not sure where or what happend to them. Nothing is in the tank to eat them nor can they get out through the filter. Oh well natural selection right?? So My question is this...... The larger of the 2 (female i presume) is not eating and is just wedging himself between a log. She will defend when necessary from the pleco lol but seems to be the lump on the log. Does this mean perhaps she maybe pregnant again?? Before though she would eat with no problems just maybe a bit slower than normal. It's hard to tell assuming that if this is the female if she is pregnant because she is around 16 inches or longer. Big momma :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Pictures of both fish would help.


----------



## DISCIPLE (Sep 20, 2007)

Males are spotted and their fins are more pointed...females have a faint barring are thicker and have more rounded fins. pics will help a lot.


----------

